# Fischkarten (NRW)



## Justhon (9. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich möcht hier direkt mal ne Frage stellen

Da ich nächsten Monat die Fischerprüfung ablegen werde (in NRW), wollt ich mal anfangen die Fische zu lernen, die ich noch nicht so ganz kann. Die Fische mit denen man "täglich" zu tun hat sind mir klar, nur bei einiger weniger alltäglichen Arten haperts noch etwas. 

Wir hatten Zuhause noch die Fischkarten von der Prüfung meines Vaters, und dann wollten wir damit üben. Dachten wir. Jetzt haben wir das Problem, dass die Karten weg sind.
Vielleicht finden wir sie noch, aber bevor ich aufgeschmissen bin frag ich hier lieber mal nach einem Link, wo man sich die Fische online angucken kann?
Über Hilfe wäre ich echt froh:m

MfG Justus

PS: Und nein, Google und Sufu haben nichts gebracht (jedenfalls bei meinen Suchbegriffen )


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischkarten (NRW)*

Fischbildkarten gibt der Fischereiverband NRW aus, die liegen meist bei den Angelgerätehändlern zum Erwerb. 

Bitte Bargeld mitbringen, meist reichen die Händler die Kosten die sie selbst an den Verband abführen müssen lediglich weiter.


----------



## nikmark (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischkarten (NRW)*

@Justhon

Schreib mir mal 'ne PN.
Ich habe die Bilder als Datei (die gesamte Prüfung natürlich auch #6  )

Nikmark


----------



## mustafa24_4 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fischkarten (NRW)*

Hallo könnten sie mir die fischerkarten zuschicken per mail???
wäre ihnen sehr dankbar
mustafa24_4@hotmail.com


----------

